# Chat aufs Internet ausweiten



## stiewen (4. Mrz 2006)

Aloa,
Ich habe ein Chatprogramm geschrieben mit dem ich Nachrichten versenden kann ... logisch ...
Dies mache ich mit Sockets ...

Jetzt habe ich schon dieses ganze forum durchgesucht und immer nur gefunden, dass einer Eine verbindung zu FTP oder so haben will...

Was muss ich machen, dass ich mein Chatprogramm jeder "normalen" Person auf der Welt geben kann und mein Prog dort auch läuft? Heißt: ICH WILL ES INTERNETFÄHIG MACHEN -> ich will das mit dem Port freigeben net machen ... ansonsten müsste ich es ja überall usw.... 
INFO: ich will Strings und Dateien senden wollen


----------



## Roar (4. Mrz 2006)

stiewen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was muss ich machen, dass ich mein Chatprogramm jeder "normalen" Person auf der Welt geben kann und mein Prog dort auch läuft?


nichts. der user muss natürlich java installiert haben.


> ICH WILL ES INTERNETFÄHIG MACHEN


 was ist an deinem programm denn "nicht-internetfähig" :?:


> ich will das mit dem Port freigeben net machen


wenn der user aber hinter nem router sitzt kommt der user nich ums port forwarding drum herum, falls dein programm ein p2p programm ist und nicht über einen server läuft.


----------



## stiewen (4. Mrz 2006)

THX für die schnelle Antowort.
Gut, also müsste ich einen Server laufen lassen? Wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? Irgendwo Webspace verlangen und dort einen Server laufen lassen? Oder meinen Hausrechner immer anlassen und hier den Server laufen lassen?  :autsch:
Und mit der Bemerkung, dass ich es Internetfähig machen will, meinte ich, dass bisher eine Connection übers Netz noch nicht möglich war und das geändert werden soll... 

Nebenfrage: Wie übertragt ihr Daten im LAN? Ich würde es mit Data(In)(Out)putStreams machen ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mrz 2006)

ja du brauchst einen Server, der öffentlich im Internet steht und zu dem die Clients Kontakt aufnehmen; der kümmert sich dann um die Weiterleitung von ClientA zu ClientB

denn

ein Verbindungsaufbau zu einem beliebigen Host (Privatperson über ISP im Netz) scheitert meist an Firewalls, oder weil ein NAT-Router dazwischen ist (fast der Normalfall) oder aus anderen Gründen


----------



## stiewen (4. Mrz 2006)

Ja, super super... genau so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht... 

ABER:
einfach mal Webspace bei Funpic oder so buchen, was ablegen und dort laufen lassen geht ja net...
geht es nicht, weil es kostenloser space ist, oder geht es allgemein anders? ich habe einmal space bei funpic und dann auch noch woanders, wo es nicht kostenlos ist... kann ich beim 2. was ablegen und laufen lassen? 
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich jetzt vorgehen soll?


----------



## Bohne (4. Mrz 2006)

Geht nicht, weil du da keine Java-Progs ausführen kannst. Dazu brauchst du root-Rechte.


----------

